# Feel like I've found out it's a boy already!



## Boo44

I feel bad even posting in this part of the forum as I'm not convinced I have gender disappointment but I have 2 boys and had my dating scan with third baby today at 11+6

To me this picture screams boy nub and skull! Thing is I felt such joy watching baby moving and dancing and actually will be so happy even if baby is a boy. In fact I expect it to be as we have boys anyway. I think the problem is I didn't expect to 'find out' so early and was quite enjoying just not knowing!!

So do you girls agree I should be fairly sure this is a picture of my third son? :flower:

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/8C8FDAE4-69AE-4AD0-BF9E-F16E3424C35F_zpsoeydfovw.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Could be. As the nub still has time to rise, my 4th baby im pregnant with now, looked so much like my DS3 in my 13 week scan and even in my 19 week scan i was totally convinced i was having a 4th boy but shes a girl :)


----------



## winterbabies3

11+6 is still super early! I wouldn't rely on the guesses.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks for replying ladies! Is it a boyish skull? I'm sitting staring at the nub trying to work out the angle :haha: it's torture trying to guess isn't it!


----------



## winterbabies3

I did the same with mine, don't feel bad;)! I have seen skulls like this and it was a girl! They say you can't go by skull until a child is 14? When I looked at this scan when you first posted it, I almost said girl just because the baby looks curled up and nub is more with the spine than rised.have you posted on ingender?


----------



## Misscalais

Skull theory is just for fun really, both this bub and last bub had almost identical skulls in their 13 and 19 week scans but one is a boy and one is a girl.


----------



## Boo44

I've forgotten my ingender password and the remind password email isn't coming! I posted it on gender dreaming and only 3 people replied and all said boy... I just don't know


----------



## winterbabies3

Fingers crossed for your girl!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was reading up on nub theory on ingender and there's a big difference between 11 and 13 weeks as to how accurate nub theory is.. according to the site it's still pretty much 50/50 at 11 weeks but more closer to being very accurate at 13, since this was done before 12 weeks I'm guessing it would suggest there's still every chance that could be a girl :flower:


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say I find out the gender at 16+4 and baby is indeed a boy!!

I couldn't see anything (lol) but tech said she could see willy and scrotum :) 

I'm happy to report that I don't actually have any disappointment! I was thinking I would feel sad if I found out (have always been team yellow before) but I just love knowing! It has made it very real and actually exciting for me. 

Eek 3 boys! 

Hope everyone over here gets the gender they hope for xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on another little boy!!! I have 3, they are pretty awesome ( most of the time :haha: ) 3 of a kind :)


----------



## kaths101

I have 3 boys too, it's such fun! I thought I might have GD when I found out with my third but there wasn't any...my two big boys adore their little brother too
(Just be prepared for the stupid comments now)
"Oh that's a shame"
"Oh so when are you going to try again for a girl"
"You've got your hands full" 
"I bet you wanted a girl" 

:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Boo44

kaths101 said:


> I have 3 boys too, it's such fun! I thought I might have GD when I found out with my third but there wasn't any...my two big boys adore their little brother too
> (Just be prepared for the stupid comments now)
> "Oh that's a shame"
> "Oh so when are you going to try again for a girl"
> "You've got your hands full"
> "I bet you wanted a girl"
> 
> :growlmad::dohh:

Funny isn't it! I was 100% expecting GD but the minute I found out I felt peace and actual excitement. I just can't wait to have a tiny baby again <3

Yes I'm waiting for the silly comments, and thinking of some replies. My baby has a kidney problem so I just hope he's born healthy. If I said that then they would stop the stupid comments! But think I'll say something like they might be all the same sex but they're completely different people and all perfect and all mine!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations I'm about to have my third boy and I get all those comments it's horrible I was disappointed a first but over the moon now X


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Congratulations! I have 4 boys and i'm expecting again, which i'm sure is another boy! I love having boys although it would be lovely to have a girl to mix it up a bit! I feel I am blessed to have 4 and another on the way. Ignore peoples comments, if they can't say anything nice, their opinion doesn't count anyway! Enjoy your boys.


----------



## winterbabies3

Aww congratulations &#9825;


----------

